# Codes 92541-92548



## falconfans (Jun 10, 2008)

Can anyone help me understand the above codes and how to bill for them?
I am recently certified and my physician is looking at doing the above testing, but wants me to find out what I can about the billing side of things for the 
above codes.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Rhonda Long, CPC
The Paxton Clinic
227 N Market St
Paxton, IL  60957
217-379-4840


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 12, 2008)

Rhonda here is the link to the America academy of Audiology, This should steer you in the right direction, I also recommend you subscribe to the Audiology Coding alerts. they are a wonderfulll tool through the coding institute.

http://www.audiology.org/coding/coding/vestibular.htm


----------



## falconfans (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks you so much...I will check out the website!


----------

